# Need P/T Evening or Remote Billing



## kibbit99 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello,

I reside near Philadelphia, PA and currently have a F/T job as a Surgery Coder Coordinator for a busy (20 physician) ortho practice.  I am looking for a part-time evening position near Philadelphia, or a remote position to help assist with the recession.  

Everyone that is hiring needs F/T day.  Please email me if interested.  My resume exceeds the limit.  

Please contact via email at kibbit99@hotmail.com if anyone knows of anything.  Thank you,

Kim Horger, CPC


----------

